# My newest brain dead quilt top



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I found this tutorial and thought, why not. man, was it so ever fast and easy. This would be a good choice for our swaps that we do. I did a 35 charm pack in about 2 hours total. I can see this being done in blacks and brights, or done in a holiday theme like Christmas. It is basic press and sew. Took about 20 minutes to square everything up. I am thinking of attacking my Christmas print for this one. Maybe Halloween if I have enough. I am thinking of making a bunch up for donations.
I just noticed that my tumblers are not the same direction, but I guess it doesn't matter too much.



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRHOebrCAZo&list=PLD5EF21A981F69C28&index=3[/ame]


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

That is very cute.. Thank you for sharing..


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That is a cheerful quilt. I think it would make wonderful baby or toddler quilts.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It is cute!


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

pretty !


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

We have a modern quilt guild in our area. That's a wonderful modern style quilt. 

http://www.themodernquiltguild.com/

That's their main website. Started in Portland and now is world wide.


----------

